# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Cooking with ramps?

## Bart -my real name-

I picked up a bunch of ramps at the farmers market yesterday and I'm not really sure how to use them best other than in place of a scallion or leek.

Anyone have any favorite ways to use ramps?

PS - Yes, I am familiar with the Google   :Devil Laughing:

----------


## andynap

I use ramps the same way I use leeks- scalloped potatoes/ramps; scrambled eggs/ramps, etc.

----------


## andynap

I should add that risotto and ramps would ​be delicious

----------


## MIke R

we dont get em this far north.....

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> I should add that risotto and ramps would ​be delicious



 *spring risotto of asparagus, peas & ramps*By gourmettenyc • May 6, 2011 • 10 Comments 
 Photo by gourmettenyc




Edit Recipe Add Photos 
♥ 121  Save ▴ ⎙ 
✉ Tweet  


*Author Notes:* I learned how to make a proper risotto while in Florence the summer after my junior year of high school at Apicius Culinary Institute. Ever since that summer, I have made many a risotto using the tips that were passed along to me and the other students, the most important being: stir, stir, stir. Attend to your risotto and you will achieve a perfectly creamy consistency. While at the Union Square Greenmarket one recent weekend, I picked up asparagus and ramps and decided upon making a spring risotto. It was truly spring in a bowl. And, the ramps were an even better addition than I might have imagined. Enjoy! (less)*Author Notes:* I learned how to make a proper risotto while in Florence the summer after my junior year of high school at Apicius Culinary Institute. Ever since that (…more)- gourmettenyc
*Serves 4*

1 yellow onion, finely chopped1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil1 garlic clove, minced2 cups arborio rice1/3 cup white wine6 cups broth (vegetable or chicken broth)1/4 cup parmigiano reggiano, grated1 bunch ramps, cleaned, cut into 1/4-inch pieces, leaving green tops intact1 bunch green asparagus, trimmed, peeled, cut into 1-inch pieces1/4 cup peasSalt and pepper to tasteFresh parmigiano reggiano to garnish

Heat the broth over low heat.Over medium heat, sauté the finely chopped onion in olive oil, until translucent. Add the garlic. Continue stirring for another minute. Add the rice, stirring until the grains become translucent. Add the white wine.Once the wine is absorbed, add a cup of the warm broth, continually stirring. As the rice absorbs the broth, continue adding a cup of broth at a time, constantly stirring until the rice is al dente (approximately 30 minutes).Incorporate the 1/4 of parmigiano reggiano, ramps, asparagus, peas, and salt and pepper to taste. Stir for 1 to 2 minutes until the green tops of the ramps are wilted, and the asparagus and the peas are cooked, yet still crisp.Transfer to individual bowls or one large serving dish. Garnish with shavings of fresh parmigiano reggiano. Serve immediately.

----------


## andynap

Garlic scapes will be out soon too

----------


## andynap

> *spring risotto of asparagus, peas & ramps*
> 
> By gourmettenyc • May 6, 2011 • 10 Comments 
>  Photo by gourmettenyc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit Recipe Add Photos 
> ...



That could be dinner for me. Good recipe

----------


## MIke R

I make that quite often....minus the ramps

----------


## amyb

Bart that looks YUMM ALICIOUS!

----------


## marybeth

Agree, I love risotto.

----------


## MIke R

Bart...stirring is key for sure....you cant leave the pot at all...but adding a tablespoon or two of butter  stirred into the risotto during the last minute of cooking  takes the creaminess to a whole nother  level...

----------


## andynap

Bart- don't mess with the recipe

----------


## MIke R

oh brother......

ok Bart..to keep Andy happy dont mess with the recipe the first time....next time try a little butter and let me know what you think

----------


## katva

http://www.kingofstink.com/WV.html

I've been to a couple of the ramp dinners out in the sticks of WV---- they are a big part of the very local traditions. I go out to Seneca Rocks, and there are some small VFDs that have dinners---- great fun!  I was so amused when ramps became "main stream" a few years ago.  Don't plan the dinner before you have any meetings----think garlic on steroids  :cool:

----------


## andynap

> oh brother......
> 
> ok Bart..to keep Andy happy dont mess with the recipe the first time....next time try a little butter and let me know what you think



You can cook grass and add butter and it will taste better. Risotto has its own creamy taste and texture and adding butter changes everything.

----------


## MIke R

> You can cook grass and add butter and it will taste better. Risotto has its own creamy taste and texture and adding butter changes everything.




then tell the  the  people in Sicily who I  first watched do that and learned the trick from.... :cool:

----------


## MIke R

from Giada's page

Cook until the rice is tender but still firm to the bite, about 20 minutes. Remove from the heat
*Stir in the Parmesan cheese, the remaining butter* and 2 tablespoons chives. Season with salt and pepper, to taste.

Read more at: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/

----------


## MIke R

from Batali's page



 3. Cook the rice until it is  slightly al dente and most of the broth has been absorbed. The rice  should be creamy and porridge-like. This should take about 18 minutes.  *Then finish the risotto by stirring in the butter and Parmesan cheese.*  Remove from the heat and season with salt and pepper before serving.

----------


## MIke R

from Elizabeth Minchilli in Rome's page

Slowly add the simmering broth, ladle by ladle, stirring the rice.  Keep adding broth until the rice is cooked through. This will probably  take about 15 to 20 minutes
 When the rice is almost done, add the lemon juice and zest, and stir  over low heat for another minute or two. *Turn off heat and add the final  2 tablespoons of butter, stirring to mix it in.*

----------


## MIke R

from Epicurious.com

                                  2. Add 3 cups of the hot chicken broth, the rosemary,  and porcini mushrooms to the rice. Bring slowly to a boil, then reduce  to a simmer. As the broth is absorbed, add more broth and stir often.             
                                                        3. Cook the rice until it is slightly al dente and most  of the broth has been absorbed. The rice should be creamy and  porridge-like. This should take about 18 minutes. *Then finish the  risotto by stirring in the butter and Parmesan cheese.* Remove from the  heat and season with salt and pepper before serving.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

I love this place!!

----------


## andynap

The recipes My brother is quoting has butter to start with and finish adding the butter at the end. This has nothing to do with the recipe Bart has.

----------


## MIke R

> The recipes My brother is quoting has butter to start with and finish adding the butter at the end. This has nothing to do with the recipe Bart has.



semantics

----------


## MIke R

> I love this place!!



Can you imagine how entertaining a cooking show with Andy and I would be?

----------


## andynap

I'm in charge of the knives

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Can you imagine how entertaining a cooking show with Andy and I would be?




I'm pretty sure a show with you and Andy on door knobs or paper clips would be damn entertaining!

----------


## MIke R

> I'm in charge of the knives



no way...you re  a lawyer...I use knives for a living....I get the knives...you get the spatulas...

hey Andy remember my green Subaru I drove to meet you for lunch in Colorado a few million years ago???>...the tow truck just took her away to the graveyard.....best car I ever owned

----------


## andynap

Do remember that car and my Elk burger

----------


## Bart -my real name-

How many miles did you have on it?

I got to 344,000 on a 93 Honda Accord before it died.

----------


## MIke R

186, 000...the past few years it was only a winter storm car so that kept miles down

----------


## JEK

Ramp news from my favorite local place.

----------


## amyb

Mmm, if I can find them I just may add to my quinoa

----------


## JEK

When theyre in season, we will always eat and love ramps. These babies are too deliciousand their season is too shortto ever pass up. But wild leeks pack a powerful punch (their taste is something akin to a garlic-onion hybrid), and that leaves us with less-than-desirable breath.


Normally, were cool with stinky breath as long as the food were eating tastes good, but tonight, our editors are attending the ASME awards (where weve received a few nomination nods!). The only problem? Weve got a ramp tasting in the kitchen beforehand. We put out the call to our readers on Facebook and Twitterhow can we get rid of our ramp breath? Here are your genius ideas.


Chewing fresh parsley leaf seems to work well for garlic breath. @Cooking_Anthony


parsley! Or lemon! @NPizzotti


Parsley helps if you have bad breath, not if you just ate a bunch of garlic. Make sure everyone has a box of Altoids in their pocket before heading out! Annya Eyestone


Chew on fennel seeds; widely used in India to freshen breath after meals. @dizeedeez


Chomp cardamom seeds! @MsLeighRiley


Green tea. Chew basil, tarragon, mint, or gum. Mouthwash. Hot sauce or mustard. Juan-Carlos Valadez


Ginger tea w lemon. Or barley tea, unsweetened. Shane Marie Fisher


Several tablespoons of apple cider vinegar with water in a teacup or the same amount of fresh squeezed lemon juice! Samuel Edward Mcbride


Quick rinse of baking soda and water then brush teeth. Cristine Laarkamp Scott


Bring a portable toothbrush and make sure you dont skip the tongue! Kalia Bacik


Lots and lots of water. Cinema & Spice


Sharing is the answer. If we all stink, no one can point fingers #rampsforerrybody @BrushlandEating


Beer!!..also vodka! Richard Williams


I never bother. I am proud of my garlic breath!! Kali Kardas


Eat more ramps. you will eventually reach rampilibrium. @elliottpapineau

----------


## Bart -my real name-

I've been cooking with them this week and last (including tonight) and I think their potency is overrated.  Maybe I'm just not using enough, but I haven't had any problem with the intense flavor or bad breath (as far as I know!).  

Actually, I know I'm not using enough because the taste/flavor noticeable but nowhere near intense.  But at 5 bucks per bunch, I fear if I use enough to worry about bad breath, I'll go broke in the process!

----------


## andynap

They are no stronger than spring onions

----------

